# MAC at Heathrow/Luton/Stanstead airports?



## i_luv_mac (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi everybody,

I've tried searching past threads but couldn't find the answer or the information was outdated.

Does anybody know if there is a MAC counter in Terminal 1 at Heathrow Airport?

How can I find out?

Thanks


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC at Terminal 1 Heathrow Airport?*

I think it's in  Terminal 3, it's not on the list of shops for terminal 1 London Heathrow Airport Shopping Directory Terminal 1 - Heathrow Airport Guide


----------



## girlstar (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC at Terminal 1 Heathrow Airport?*

There's def. one in Terminal 3. And correct me if I'm wrong, but I think there's currently only one MAC in Heathrow.


----------



## i_luv_mac (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC at Terminal 1 Heathrow Airport?*

Hi,

Thanks for that link. I did find that page but it didnt look like an official website so I wasn't sure if it was correct. I know that there is a MAC store in Terminal 4 and that website doesn't list it.

I may just order from the Pro store as I don't wanna miss out on Nanogold from the N collection.

Thanks again.


----------



## Jot (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC at Terminal 1 Heathrow Airport?*

i think there are two. There is one at the term that i flew out of one year and then the following year i was in a different term and thought there wasn't going to be one when there was! i'll try and look up the terminals for you. I know the guide only stated one shop


----------



## i_luv_mac (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC at Terminal 1 Heathrow Airport?*

Okay I just called the number listed for Terminal 3 and the lady told me they have MAC counters at every terminal except Terminal 2.

She gave the number 020 8757 0281 for Terminal 1 Duty Free and I've just spoken to a MAC rep.

Eyeshadows are £8.50 and Paint Pots are £10.20. They have the N collection in stock.

Hope this is useful for others too.


----------



## Jot (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC at Terminal 1 Heathrow Airport?*

there is definitely one in term 3 and it was term 4 i was in last year and they also had one. Terminal 1 is the one for internal flights if i'm correct and that is rubbish. Sorry. Hope this is some help though x


----------



## i_luv_mac (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC at Terminal 1 Heathrow Airport?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_there is definitely one in term 3 and it was term 4 i was in last year and they also had one. Terminal 1 is the one for internal flights if i'm correct and that is rubbish. Sorry. Hope this is some help though x_

 
Thanks for the warning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll just try my luck. Hopefully they should still have the things I want. I just hope Nanogold doesnt get sold out at the airport and also here in the stores/website as is the case with the US website. I'll probably call and check again before my trip.

Thanks to everybody for their help.


----------



## igswonderworld (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC at Terminal 1 Heathrow Airport?*

does it matter weather you are arriving or departing? I mean I'd imagine it would and probably it is in departures area but I am arriving on Thursday morning and what a beautiful thing it would be if I could get my N collection shopping done before I even get to downtown London???? Oh tell me it's possible? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)))


----------



## girlstar (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC at Terminal 1 Heathrow Airport?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *i_luv_mac* 

 
_Okay I just called the number listed for Terminal 3 and the lady told me they have MAC counters at every terminal except Terminal 2._

 
I'm making a mental note to never book flights that use T2 ahha.


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC at Terminal 1 Heathrow Airport?*

i remember about a year ago my friend went to heathrow and was going to cyprus.. she went to the mac store in heathrow and got a few barbie loves mac things [this was when they were all sold out on the site] and she mentioned that it wasnt very busy, the MA's were very helpful and chatty and there was tonnes of barbie mac stuff left in like 3 draws full


----------



## i_luv_mac (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC at Terminal 1 Heathrow Airport?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i remember about a year ago my friend went to heathrow and was going to cyprus.. she went to the mac store in heathrow and got a few barbie loves mac things [this was when they were all sold out on the site] and she mentioned that it wasnt very busy, the MA's were very helpful and chatty and there was tonnes of barbie mac stuff left in like 3 draws full_

 
Thats interesting so once LE items run out at the counters/stores, the next place to look could be the airports. I doubt however they could mail things out to you from there though but if you're travelling or you know somebody who is then that could be an option.


----------



## i_luv_mac (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC at Terminal 1 Heathrow Airport?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlstar* 

 
_I'm making a mental note to never book flights that use T2 ahha._

 
Haha yes


----------



## i_luv_mac (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC at Terminal 1 Heathrow Airport?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *igswonderworld* 

 
_does it matter weather you are arriving or departing? I mean I'd imagine it would and probably it is in departures area but I am arriving on Thursday morning and what a beautiful thing it would be if I could get my N collection shopping done before I even get to downtown London???? Oh tell me it's possible? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)))_

 
To be honest I've only seen a small World Duty Free shop in arrivals as you walk out. I think its the Departure lounges that have all the shops including MAC.

I hope I'm wrong for your sake!


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC at Terminal 1 Heathrow Airport?*

I wonder what the cheapest flight is out of Heathrow, just for the Duty Free MAC. I'd be so tempted to do that if I lived near Heathrow.


----------



## ritchieramone (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: MAC at Terminal 1 Heathrow Airport?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlstar* 

 
_I'm making a mental note to never book flights that use T2 ahha._

 
The last time I was at Heathrow, that was the only terminal I had to use. I was really fed up!


----------



## i_luv_mac (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: MAC at Terminal 1 Heathrow Airport?*

I'm back from my holiday which was great however I had a terrible flu and eye infection for days afterwards.

Anyway thought I'd report back by saying that I did get my Paint Pots and Fix from MAC Duty Free. The assistant was really nice. She also told me that Terminal 4 MAC will be closing at the end of April because T4 is having a refit so if anybody is planning on buying stuff duty free from T4 make sure its before the end of April.


----------



## NextToNothing (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: MAC at Terminal 1 Heathrow Airport?*

I really like the terminal 1 MAC its a bit small but its nice  
I got my 182 there  

I really like the terminal 5 MAC its really good not that many brushes tho :/


----------



## anita22 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: MAC at Terminal 1 Heathrow Airport?*

Can anyone tell me what kind of price difference to expect buying MAC duty free in the UK, compared to buying at a store/counter? Just running low on a few items and wonderig if it's worth hanging out until I'm there in April.
TIA!


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey guys,

I may be in either Gatwick/Stansted/Luton next week and I'm just wondering if anyone knows if either of the above 3 mentioned airports have any MAC counters?

I'm dying to stock up!!


----------



## Hilly (Mar 3, 2009)

I went to London last year- but not sure if I flew out of Gatwick or Heathrow. In any case tho- the one I went to had MAC. They had a travel pallet!


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 3, 2009)

i know heathrow has one....  but not if any of the others do


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 3, 2009)

Heathrow definitely has a MAC - at least last time I was there!


----------



## speedygirl247 (Mar 3, 2009)

Stansted has one.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 4, 2009)

gatwick had a mac counter in the duty free shop. it's where i bought my so scarlet lippie from cult of cherry when me and hubby were going too florida!


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 5, 2009)

Stansted and Gatwick (both terminals) have both got a mac counter in the world duty free shop.


----------



## Kayteuk (Mar 5, 2009)

heathrow terminal 1 I think.....Terminal 4 needs to get one, they are loosing so much money by not having one there ;-), I fly from T4 a lot!


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 5, 2009)

Well the question has quite obviously already been answered but I wanted to add the counters sell the MAC Trip line which is really awesome! Little pallettes and sets of 3 l/g and liquidlasts. It's cute stuff!


----------



## caffn8me (Mar 6, 2009)

LHR Terminal 3 definitely has a large counter too.


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 6, 2009)

Terminal 5 also has a counter, though it doesn't appear on the list of stores/brands available there on the BA website.

I had some of the worst service I've ever experienced there!


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (Mar 6, 2009)

Yay! Thanks everyone!

Just hope they still have some HK stuff by the time I get there..!!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 7, 2009)

how on earth did i manage to miss the mac trip line?! i want cute little pallettes!!!! anybody have any more info on them??


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 8, 2009)

Julie150463 who posts here sometimes has some of the Trip line in her eBay store, Cocktail Cosmetics. I'm not sure if it would be ok to post a direct link here, but I've just had a quick look and if you just search for MAC trip, you'll find 3 sets she has at the moment.

They all look nice, but I've passed on them when I've seen them at Heathrow since I've always been on my way to spend lots of money on holiday!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2009)

you'd think i'd be able to poass because i'll be spending lots on holiday but whenever mac is involved i spend like a crazy person! last year when we went to florida i must have spent about $700 worth of mac in the stores and the cco's over there! but it saved me lots on the long run and i saved long and hard for all that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks for the info on the sellers - i'm having a look right now


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 9, 2009)

I can't remember what shades are in the Trip palettes but there are lip and eye ones. The liquidlasts I seem to remember are Aqualine, Coco Bar and Point Black I think, not totally sure on that last one.

The lustreglass set I got had Budding, Little Vi and Luminary in it, there are 2 other sets aswell.

The packaging is really no different to the normal line, apart from with the palettes. However the boxes aren't your average MAC ones they have pretty eyes and lips and colours etc on them.

Didn't get my Trip stuff from an airport - local CCO often has it in = even cheaper = happy Natalie.


----------



## lisalovescpt (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: MAC at Terminal 1 Heathrow Airport?*

I'm flying from Düsseldorf, Germany to Cape Town, South Africa on the 2nd of May and will have some hours to kill in Terminal 5 then. And to be honest: I can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Espescially now, that the Euro is so strong compared to the pound... I think that's the first time EVER that something will be cheaper in England that it is here in Germany (I used to be in London a lot because my bf lived there)!

So excited!!! One more question: Does anybody now the payment methods they accept? I don't really want to get pounds in cash since I only spend a couple of hours in Britain; but don't have a credit card; can you use "normal" euro cheque cards that say "Maestro" on it? I never had problems paying with this anywhere in Europe, but the Brits are a bit different when it comes to money


----------



## Kayteuk (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: MAC at Terminal 1 Heathrow Airport?*

You can use Maestro, Visa, or just use a ATM and draw out money.

Anyone know if they are getting MAC back at T4 ever again???


----------



## caffn8me (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: MAC at Terminal 1 Heathrow Airport?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_Can anyone tell me what kind of price difference to expect buying MAC duty free in the UK, compared to buying at a store/counter? Just running low on a few items and wonderig if it's worth hanging out until I'm there in April.
TIA!_

 
Duty on cosmetics in the UK is 15% so if an item costs £1.15 with duty (VAT) it's £1 in duty free.


----------



## anita22 (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: MAC at Terminal 1 Heathrow Airport?*

^ Thanks for that!!!


----------



## wannabelyn (Apr 4, 2009)

should i assume that the duty free prices are less 15% only?

Thanks! my flatmate is flying over next week and i wanted to ask him to help me stock up because the GBP is too good to be true!


----------



## amber_j (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_Terminal 5 also has a counter, though it doesn't appear on the list of stores/brands available there on the BA website.

I had some of the worst service I've ever experienced there!_

 
Thanks for the advance warning! I'm flying from T5 tomorrow and want to pick up a few treats for myself. Hope I get a nice MA otherwise I'll just take my money elsewhere.


----------



## CatherineP (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wannabelyn* 

 
_should i assume that the duty free prices are less 15% only?

Thanks! my flatmate is flying over next week and i wanted to ask him to help me stock up because the GBP is too good to be true!_

 
I've been told that the Duty Free prices are basically minus VAT which, at the moment, is 15%.  Not all the airport MAC counters have good ranges of stuff, however.  I regularly use Gatwick and Stansted and they tend to have very few pigments and a limited selection of brushes, for example.


----------



## amber_j (Apr 17, 2009)

Back from my hols. The MAC counter at Heathrow T5 was quite impressive and the MA was really nice and helpful. They had lots of Trip sets, including the new summer ones, lots of Hello Kitty, Grand Duos and Colour Ready. No Sugarsweet though. But they had loads of Studio Mist. I thought this had been discontinued? If I travel from T5 again I'm definitely going earlier to give myself more time to shop. I just hope they have more than one person on the counter next time.


----------



## xsurreal (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi everyone!
has anybody checked out MAC at gatwick recently? i have a friend flying from there tonight - dont you love it when people fly through a duty free that has a counter - and would love the Gothette look in a box if they're still around... and I have no idea how long these look boxes last for!

If not (got to have a back up lol!) do the mac counters here sell the eyeshadows in pan form?


----------



## elmundodemary (Jul 8, 2010)

What other brands can we find in terminal 3?? I think there is a Bobbi Brown counter too...


----------



## smokeyrose (Feb 3, 2013)

Does anyone know if any London airport counter carries e/s refills?


----------



## surfroxy (Apr 18, 2013)

Sorry - I know this thread is kinda outdated but I didn't think this question was worthy of starting a new thread. Does anyone know if there is a MAC counter at Manchester Airport at all? Thanks


----------

